# Coat Color at 5 months



## Boomer Barks (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello,

Boomer and I are new to this forum and I wanted to start by asking if and when will Boomer start developing the ideal saddle back coat that is commonly seen on GSD? If not, how much more change should I expect from what he currently has? 

Boomer is currently 5 months, attached are some photos from 10 weeks to now...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His black will continue to fade out. I think he'll be a saddle back because of the brown on his shoulders coming thru.


----------



## Boomer Barks (Mar 24, 2015)

I would like for him to have the saddle back but if he doesn't that is okay too.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't a clue, but I love love love those puppy ears!


----------

